# Ab wieviel Ghz wird es unsinnig?



## Alterac (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

mich würde gerne interessieren ab wieviel Ghz das surfen nichtmehr schneller wird, bzw. ob man überhaupt 1GhZ Single Core braucht.
Und was bringen dual-cores??


----------



## Robonator (10. Dezember 2011)

Dualcores können da sie mehrere Kerne haben, mehrere Threads gleichzeitig..ähm berechnen? abarbeiten? ka^^  Eine CPU kann nur einen Thread zur zeit bearbeiten und mit mehreren Kernen können halt mehrere gleichzeitig bearbeitet werden. Bringt n großen Performance vorteil. 
Zum Surfen alleine braucht es nicht viel, kommt halt auch immer auf den Browser, die Seite und die Internet geschwindigkeit an


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. Dezember 2011)

Dualcores bringen mehr Leistung, was wohl! Flüssigeres UI, flüssigeres Zocken, schnelleres Archivieren etc.

Und auf die Frage ab wann Smartphoneleistung unsinnig wird: Wenn das Smartphone schneller als der heime PC ist. Im Grunde können sie nicht schnell genug sein. Es wird immer mehr technische Rafinessen geben, wozu die Geräte auch immer schneller werden müssen. Rockstar bringt bald GTA3 für Android und iOS. Da wäre vor einem jahr nicht möglich gewesen. Irgendwann könnt dann GTA IV für Android und dann brauchen wir auch Quadcore mit 3.0 GHz und nder 150x schnelleren GPU als jetzt. Wer jetzt rumnörgelt: "Keiner braucht nen Dualcore im Handy", der sollte mal überlegen, was im PC-markt passiert ist. Da hat man gleicheres auch gesagt und jetzt gibts nichts mehr unter 4 Kerne und 10 Kerne sind auch schon da. Außerdem: Ubuntu aufm HTC frisst viel Leistung. 

mfg Marcel

@Robonator: Auch Dualcores stocken auf manchen Seiten. Gutes Beispiel: Android Forums & Windows Phone Discussion @ xda-developers
Die Seite ist so groß und so lang, dass ich froh bin, wenn es bald erste Quadcore-Androiden gibt.


----------



## mf_Jade (10. Dezember 2011)

1Ghz sind zum surfen zuwenig heutzutage, das macht mit nem 1,6Ghz Netbook schon keinen Spaß wie ich finde, gerade bei Flashintensiven Seiten.


----------



## Robonator (10. Dezember 2011)

mf_Jade schrieb:


> 1Ghz sind zum surfen zuwenig heutzutage, das macht mit nem 1,6Ghz Netbook schon keinen Spaß wie ich finde, gerade bei Flashintensiven Seiten.


 
Nunja auf einem Smartphone reicht es, und ich kenne kein Smartphone mit mehr als 1.6Ghz


----------



## Alterac (10. Dezember 2011)

Und würde man auf einem Smartphone besser surfen, wenn man einen 1GhZ SingleCore hat anstatt einen mit 600mhz?
Macht das überhaupt einen Unterschied?


----------



## Robonator (10. Dezember 2011)

Alterac schrieb:


> Und würde man auf einem Smartphone besser surfen, wenn man einen 1GhZ SingleCore hat anstatt einen mit 600mhz?
> Macht das überhaupt einen Unterschied?


 
Von der Leistung her ja. Ob es nun auch direkt beim Surfen so viel schneller ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich weiß nur das das Galaxy S2 mit dem Dualcore recht flott ist


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. Dezember 2011)

Alterac schrieb:


> Und würde man auf einem Smartphone besser surfen, wenn man einen 1GhZ SingleCore hat anstatt einen mit 600mhz?
> Macht das überhaupt einen Unterschied?


 
Oh ja, das macht nen GEWALTIGEN Unterschied. Alles bis 1,5 GHz bringt enorme Vorteile in jeder Situation. Ab dann nicht mehr so. Mit einem Dualcore kann man dann wieder sehr viel rausholen. Auch diese werden kontinuierlich bis ca 2 GHz (höher kam ich mit dem Sensation nicht) schneller. Ab dann merkt man nicht mehr viel. Ich denke also, dass Quadcores nochmal einen enormen schub bringen werden und dieser bis 3 GHz + 300-500 MHz immer schneller wird und ab diesen 3 GHz höher takten nicht mehr viel bringt (außer bei Archivverwaltung, aber da muss auch die SD-Karte mitmachen).

@Robonator: Du kennst zwar kein Handy, welches standard 1,6 GHz hat, aber übertaktbar geht mein Sensation gar bis 2,0 Ghz. Das gefällt der Kühlung aber nicht. Deshlab rennt es jetzt auf 1,71 GHz.


----------



## Iceananas (11. Dezember 2011)

Was immer wieder vergessen wird, ist dass die Ghz Angabe eines Handys nicht mit der eines PCs verglichen werden.

Handys benutzen ARM Cortex Prozessoren, diese haben einen ziemlich beschränkten Befehlssatz und eine andere Architektur. Sie brauchen viel mehr Takte um dieselben Aufgaben zu erledigen als ein x86 CPU, wie man sie in PCs findet.
Von daher kann ein Smartphone eigentlich nie genug Kerne und hoch genug takten, weil die Leistung immer noch ein kleiner Bruchteil eines z.B. C2Ds ist. Mein Handy (ebenfalls ein Sensation) läuft auf 2x1,5Ghz, doch das Surfen geht nicht so gut wie auf mein Singlecore Core 2 Solo mit 1,4 Ghz.

Der Browser von Android (und iOS erst recht) ist außerdem recht beschnitten in seiner Funktion, damit ein halbwegs flüssiges Surfen gewährleistet ist. Z.B. sind alle Tabs eines Browsers beim Desktopbrowser immer aktiv, aber beim Handy/Tablet ist nur der aktuelle Tab aktiv. Man kann am Desktop also im Browser bei Youtube ein Lied hören und weitersurfen während das auf dem Handy nicht geht.

Von daher begrüße ich die Weiterentwicklung von Multicore ARM Prozessoren, kann die nächste Quadgeneration kaum noch erwarten


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. Dezember 2011)

Das ist das Wort des Tages. Deshalb meinte ich auch: Handys sind erst dann zu schnell wenn sie schneller als der heime PC sind. Mein nächstes Gerät wird ein APQ8064 mit 2,5 GHz Quadcore. Trotzdem werde ich damit nicht an einen Pentium Dualcore dran kommen. Mit Glück hab ich den Pentium 4 geknackt, mehr geht aber nicht.

PS: Fürs Youtube Musik hören + surfen: Probier mal Opera Mobile.


----------



## Blu-Fire (12. Dezember 2011)

Youtube Musik im Hintergrund hören geht bei iOS auch 
Aber stimmt schon, dass es weniger Funktionen hat


----------



## mf_Jade (12. Dezember 2011)

Blu-Fire schrieb:


> Aber stimmt schon, dass es weniger Funktionen hat



Das ist man doch von Apple gewohnt  Nen Quadcore für ein Handy? Hmm...ich glaub ich nutze mein Handy falsch, ich telefoniere damit....


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du ein Smartphone nur zum Telefonieren hast, tausche ich gerne dein Smartphone gegen mein Nokia 7200.

Huetzutage kann man mit Handys einfach viel mehr als telefonieren und SMS schreiben. Ich kann Browsen, Zocken, nachrichten lesen, Wetter erfahren, Facebook checken, einfach alles. Dabei will ich auch mehr Leistung, damit alles schöner aussieht und zugleich flüssiger läuft. Und wieso man fürs Zocken ein Quadcore kaufen sollte, erklärt sich von selbst.


----------



## Mistadon (13. Dezember 2011)

Es kommen auch bald schon Spiele raus die Quadcore unterstützen weil sie für Tegra 3 optimiert wurden. Werden schon in der NVidia Tegra Zone beworben


----------



## mf_Jade (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab kein _Smartphone_, brauch ich auch nicht, ich hasse Facebook und hab nicht die Zeit mit dem Handy zu spielen, da nehm ich lieber ein Buch zur Hand wenn ich unterwegs bin, Musik kann ich auch mit meinem Sony Ericsson hören.


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Dezember 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Was immer wieder vergessen wird, ist dass die Ghz Angabe eines Handys nicht mit der eines PCs verglichen werden.
> 
> Handys benutzen ARM Cortex Prozessoren, diese haben einen ziemlich beschränkten Befehlssatz und eine andere Architektur. Sie brauchen viel mehr Takte um dieselben Aufgaben zu erledigen als ein x86 CPU, wie man sie in PCs findet.
> Von daher kann ein Smartphone eigentlich nie genug Kerne und hoch genug takten, weil die Leistung immer noch ein kleiner Bruchteil eines z.B. C2Ds ist. Mein Handy (ebenfalls ein Sensation) läuft auf 2x1,5Ghz, doch das Surfen geht nicht so gut wie auf mein Singlecore Core 2 Solo mit 1,4 Ghz.
> ...



Das stimmt nicht ganz, bspw. beim iPad 2 kann ich surfen und neben her bei Youtube ein Lied hören. Dieses wird zwar beim Tab wechsel eig. gemutet, aber ich kann per Doppel Homebutton das Abspielen fortsetzen 
Beim HP Touchpad mit Android 2.3.7 ist es bei mir dasselbe 

mfg

P.S: Takt schadet nie, mein Touchpad läuft mit 2x1.8GHz unter Android, so ist es ziemlich flott


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2011)

Es hängt natürlich auch sehr davon ab, ob und welche Apps man im Hintergrund laufen hat. Und auch dann muss man selber wissen, ob man lieber die paar Minuten am Tag, bei denen man die Funktionen eines Smartphones wirklich "braucht", 100% flüssig nutzen will, oder ob man lieber ein zäheres Nutzen in Kauf nimmt und dafür doppelt so viel Akkulaufzeit hat    denn die Power kostet natürlich auch Akkuleistung.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. Dezember 2011)

In diesem Fall kostet mehr Leistung weniger Akku, zumindest wenn nicht alle Kernel auf 100% stehen. Das ist dank der verkleinerten Architektur, und daran, dass wenn eine Aufgabe ansteht, diese schneller erledigt wird, wenn vier statt nur ein kern beanspruckt wird. Bei ARM ist das etwas anders als bei x86 und x64. Unsere Prozessoren takten vllt auf die Hälfte, also statt 3 Ghz 1,5 GHz, runter. Mein Sensation geht aber von 1,71 GHz auf läppische 192 MHz runter, wenn nichts ansteht.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2011)

Wie "unsere Prozessoren" - für den arbeitest Du denn?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Dezember 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz, bspw. beim iPad 2 kann ich surfen und neben her bei Youtube ein Lied hören. Dieses wird zwar beim Tab wechsel eig. gemutet, aber ich kann per Doppel Homebutton das Abspielen fortsetzen
> Beim HP Touchpad mit Android 2.3.7 ist es bei mir dasselbe
> 
> mfg
> ...


Doch, seine Aussage stimmt, du hast sie nur falsch verstanden. 
Man kann Youtube nicht im Browser laufen lassen, wenn man einen anderen Tab öffnet.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurst GmbH - we make CPUs that kicks you in your *** 

"unsere Prozessoren" = die Prozessoren, die du und ich verbaut haben, also i5, Bulli oder sonstwas. Obwohl der halbe Takt schon übertrieben ist. Ich glaub der i5 2500k geht grad mal auf 3,10 Ghz runter, wenn kaum Leistung benötigt wird, oder?


----------



## ile (13. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Bratwurst GmbH - we make CPUs that kicks you in your ***
> 
> "unsere Prozessoren" = die Prozessoren, die du und ich verbaut haben, also i5, Bulli oder sonstwas. Obwohl der halbe Takt schon übertrieben ist. Ich glaub der i5 2500k geht grad mal auf 3,10 Ghz runter, wenn kaum Leistung benötigt wird, oder?



Nein, der taktet auf 1,6 GHz runter.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2011)

Nur auf 3,1Ghz wäre ja Unfug, das lohnt sich ja gar nicht bei 3,3Ghz Normtakt    Der X4 965 zB taktet sogar von 3,4 auf 0,8 runter.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. Dezember 2011)

Woah. Wieso weiß ich das nicht?


----------



## mf_Jade (13. Dezember 2011)

Weil du die ganze Zeit mit deinem Handy spielst


----------



## Alterac (15. Dezember 2011)

Und noch eine Frage, wie ist der Ipod touch 4g einzuordnen? Bei den Smartphones für vll 200 Euro? Er ist doch schon ziemlich stark oder von der Leistung mit der 1GhZ CPU


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (15. Dezember 2011)

1 Ghz sind nicht mehr ganz so zeitgemäß, erst Recht nicht wenn man jetzt noch ein FGerät mit 1 Ghz kaufen will. Also 1,5 mit ner brauchbaren Architektur (mindestens A9) müssen es schon sein, sonst lohnt der kauf nicht wirklich. Außerdem bekommst du ein HTC Desire HD oder ein Samsung galaxy 1 für das gleiche Geld und gleicher Leistung, aber mit Telefonfunktion und mit mehr Möglichkeiten. Android halt.


----------



## Alterac (16. Dezember 2011)

Ja meine aber eher den für 179 Euro


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Dezember 2011)

Die CPU taktet beim iPod glaube mit 800 MHz, der maximal spezifizierte Takt ist 1 GHz  (Apple sagt das natürlich wieder nicht)


----------



## Micha77 (16. Dezember 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Die CPU taktet beim iPod glaube mit 800 MHz, der maximal spezifizierte Takt ist 1 GHz  (Apple sagt das natürlich wieder nicht)



ne mit 1ghz


----------



## NexusEXE (17. Dezember 2011)

Micha77 schrieb:
			
		

> ne mit 1ghz



Nein so ist es zwar offiziell, aber selbst renommierte tech blogs schreiben von 800 mhz...


----------

